

Offer HN: I want to do QA/testing for your web app - twosix

Hey HN! I've wanted to do QA for a while now but have had some problems getting into the field. I never finished my degree and don't live in a big city, so there aren't that many opportunities for me. I've decided to teach myself selenium recently since it seems popular for testing. I'm still a novice at it, but I'd like to have the opportunity to learn/use it in a more realistic setting.<p>If you have a web app or open source project that needs testing please send me an email. Alternatively, if you work in QA and have any advice for me I'd also love to hear from you too. This is a no strings attached offer. I'd just like to volunteer for you in my spare time for several weeks or possibly longer if we're a good fit.
======
hobonumber1
If you don't get enough responses here, you could always try offering this to
any popular open-source project on Github.

